# nursing & pregnant mamas: brown spots on nipples?



## EBeth0000 (Aug 19, 2007)

This is weird, anyone have any idea what this is? Little tiny brown spots, not on the areolas, but right on the nipple itself, where the milk squirts out? I have always had those little white spots that sometimes show up more or less--I know that is where the milk can come out. I know I have colostrum because of some minor leaking and I can hand-express.

But today in the bath, I noticed on both sides I have, well, brown spots mixed in with the white spots. I never noticed if I had anything like that during my first pregnancy. They almost look like scabs or something, but can't be rubbed off. Also my skin seems kind of. . .flaky? I wouldn't say I notice any more/less nipple sensitivity than I've been experiencing this entire pregnancy.

I am sure it's not thrush, we had it after DS' birth for quite some time so I am very familiar with it. I did get nipple damage then, to the point where I have a small u-shaped crack on leftie and a large 3-pronged crack on rightie that seem to now be permanent, but these brown spots are in different spots and do not seem related to the cracks.

I should also mention I have psoriasis on my head. Never had it on my body but it's been really bad lately due to pregnancy hormones and it's always worse in the cold weather. Could this be psoriasis on the nipples? I read about it in Jack Newman and it was suggested to me as a contributing factor in my bad nursing start with DS, but I can't find any photos of what that would look like.

I nursed DS until last month until I weaned, I couldn't take the nursing agitation anymore. However, I tried to do it gently and we have nursed 2x since then when he has been really inconsolable. . .I kind of want to keep the door open for tandem nursing. One of the two times was just on Friday and it HURT so badly, could these brown spots have to do with nursing him--like maybe he did some damage by sucking too hard or he forgot to suck properly?

I just have no idea what's going on--any help?


----------

